
NASA Finds Likely Source of Mars Rover Curiosity's Short Circuit - happyscrappy
http://www.space.com/28758-mars-rover-curiosity-short-circuit-drill.html
======
chrisbennet
Unusable on mobile. I think this is just click bait.

------
nowledge
what a terrible website.

